# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Hardies Old Style Weatherboard - Asbestos or FC

## gadgets

hey all, 
Doing some renos and need to replace a window, is my cladding asbestos? 
I do know for a fact that the cladding was installed in 1991 so a quite a few years after the 86 ban. 
This is what is printed on the cladding.  I tried googling it - but no results. 
cheers  
gadgets

----------

